

Ask HN: Am I insane for competing in this space? - benji-york

I think the existing mobile messaging apps/services are both too general and too hard to use for the average non-geek.  Therefore I built a service with a narrow focus: group texting with the people in your family.<p>Is this a waste of my time or a good way to reach real users with real needs?  The site is up at textmyfamily.com.
======
andy_gayton
There are a lot of people in this space. By specializing your sign up is
slightly more streamlined than groupme .. but only slightly --
<http://groupme.com/> \-- how do you see yourself comparing with them?

Clickable link: <http://textmyfamily.com/>

~~~
benji-york
In a way I'm going for a worse-is-better tactic. It doesn't do everything
GroupMe does, but -- as you say -- that means it can be simpler: there's less
to configure, you don't have to download an app, you don't need a smart phone,
and you don't need to know anything other than how to text (which, after all,
not all mobile phone users even know how to do).

------
thekevan
That is a great focus. Remember the "Internet Buttons" app/site that was
featured a while back? If your app is designed with that audience in mind, I
think you could have a great opportunity. Best of luck.

------
autalpha
I think if it's a good idea, the space will be competitive. If you have
passion for the space, give it all you got. When you do that, only good things
will come out at the other end.

With that being said, you still have to focus on your execution. If you take
care of the smallest details and really worry about the users'
experience/flow. It will show through and sure enough you might have that
chance to fight with any bigger guy in your space.

Good luck and keep on fighting :)

~~~
autalpha
Ooooh. You know what I was thinking? You have a "night" theme on your site.
What if, based on the hours of the day, it will switch to "daytime" where
there's the sun and green grass etc. It will make "some" people happier and
that's all the "personal" feeling you need for now.

------
kongqiu
Definitely think there's a big market for this. I consider myself barely a
hacker (if that), but compared to most of the people in my life, I'm a super-
geek. Don't assume even 3% of your target market is HN-level.

------
petervandijck
I think that's a great idea and great focus.

------
hansy
What about Beluga?

